
Court ruling makes password sharing a federal crime [pdf] - abtinf
https://cdn.ca9.uscourts.gov/datastore/opinions/2016/07/05/14-10037.pdf
======
CarolineW
Also here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12071492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12071492)

And here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12061207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12061207)
(2 comments)

And here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12048621](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12048621)
(2 comments)

And here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12046168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12046168)

